# Inlay Banding how to question



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thinking to try inlay banding for small projects. Curious if it's as simple as it looks on the youtube videos.. I plan to buy some 1/4" or 3/8" banding and use same size router bit. Leave it a little proud, glue in and sand? Also curious about the banding widths, as I see many that are odd widths, where do you get router bits such as 7/64" etc. Or, do you use a smaller bit and route to fit? Thanks for any experienced advice and thoughts.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice with junk on junk to get comfy with the tools, jigs and how they work together. I have no experience with store bought inlay all of it doing string and home made templates with the router.


----------

